# Christmas came early..Summit install in progress



## Willhound (Dec 13, 2005)

I am a very happy man. After a couple of weather related delays, my Summit insert is being installed today, and should be burning by tonight. Here are some play by play shots. Who knows, maybe serve to highlight some of the steps involved if someone is considering this.

First shot is of the fireplace at the start with just regular glass doors and screens. Dimensions of this fireplace are 10' wide by 8' high.

Willhound


----------



## Willhound (Dec 13, 2005)

Second shot is of installer, Al, grinding out the damper plate and other parts that need to be removed.


----------



## Willhound (Dec 13, 2005)

Third shot is of firebox after all doors and framing removed. Clay that you see is remnants of top of liner that were removed to accommodate the flashing. My clay liner extended above the brick chimney.


----------



## Willhound (Dec 13, 2005)

Shot 4 is looking up the flue. You can see the piece of damper still in place that has been cut and will be removed.

Installer has gone to pick up the connector that he forgot. I will post more as I am able.

Willhound


----------



## Willhound (Dec 14, 2005)

Here's the insert ready to go in the hole. You can see the end of the flex connector hanging down. Didn't get a shot of the liner going into the chimney because I was on the roof helping. Second shot is now in place and pipe connected. 5 feet of flex going to 22' of rigid stainless.


----------



## Willhound (Dec 14, 2005)

Insert levelled and surround installed. Second shot is the final lockdown of the storm collar on the roof. As you can see, dark by now. Is this guy dedicated, or what?


----------



## Willhound (Dec 14, 2005)

Voila! The end result.
House stinks like curing paint, gotta go and open some windows.


  :lol:   

Happy, happy, happy.

Kind of a long drawn out series of posts, but I figured it's not often you get to take step by step shots, so if anyone wants them in a group, now they have them.

Willhound


----------



## DonCT (Dec 14, 2005)

Very nice. Good idea posting the progression of the install. It gives atleast me an idea of what's involved with having something like this installed. Are the 2 vents to the sides of the fireplace the cooling vents?


----------



## Willhound (Dec 14, 2005)

Those ugly looking grills to either side are part of the original fireplace. There are two more down low, you can see them in the shot. They were meant to pull some additional heat out of the masonry, if you ever managed to get it hot enough. Now that they are no longer needed I plan to cover them over. I found some ceramic tiles that fit nicely and I will probabley cement them in place tomorrow as the final step.

Oh, also got to 'fess up. The hearth extender is pre-fab and store bought. Company by the name of "By the Fire" hearth products. Sorry, I don't have any other info on them, but I purchased it from the same dealer I got the insert from:

http://www.firesidereflections.com/index2.html

Willhound


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 14, 2005)

Willhound said:
			
		

> Voila! The end result.
> House stinks like curing paint, gotta go and open some windows.
> 
> 
> ...



Are you loving life or what?

Thanks for the series.


----------



## ERPARKER (Dec 14, 2005)

Nice posts.  I'm jealous.  Our insert should be installed in the next week or so.


----------



## Corie (Dec 14, 2005)

yeah, congrats man I love the pics


----------

